# 75G Planted community tank



## asuperpower (Jan 26, 2014)

Here we go! Got suggested to make a journal so I decided to.

I will post links to avoid taking up space. Also, don't have lenses on hand for photo's like this right now so I'll be using my phone for the start. (Only lens on hand has sharpness problems and doesn't take great macros :-().

Here are the plants. Had to put rocks on the driftwood to stop it from... uh, well drifting away. 

...so I had to clean it, which was fun. I apologize about the colours for the first photo, I used my phone and the tint... lets just say it went full tint mode.
http://i.imgur.com/tfBaXWZ.jpg

From here I waited for the dust to settle and took a photo the next day. Rocks are courtesy of a rather buoyant driftwood, will take them off soon.
http://i.imgur.com/En4LjcY.jpg

Added some RCS
http://i.imgur.com/1VXWJBr.jpg

Followed by obligatory picture of the lil buggers
http://i.imgur.com/UQwa9IX.jpg

Busy work, will post more in due time, heater might be broken which might prove the reason for the distinct lack of shrimp.

Will leave you with two pictures of a pH test I did. 
http://i.imgur.com/EeyuXFh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/F9Db8YJ.jpg


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

*tank envy*

I saw the first pic and thought "Wow, they're setting it up outside? In a wierd place too!" Then I realized it was just for cleaning, lol.

That last pic of the RCS is really good, btw.

Am looking forward to seeing it stocked and filled in


----------



## asuperpower (Jan 26, 2014)

Betta Nut said:


> *tank envy*
> 
> I saw the first pic and thought "Wow, they're setting it up outside? In a wierd place too!" Then I realized it was just for cleaning, lol.
> 
> ...


So am I, can't wait to take home a peppered pleco home 

Should be buying some phoenix moss too soon


----------



## asuperpower (Jan 26, 2014)

Well the cherry shrimp and the snails seem to get along well... Here's a video of them!

http://youtu.be/X7V58Va0pJU♠

Also added 10 more RCS today as they were hiding (turned the light on at night and saw a few but they always hide)

Didn't get any good shots of the pleco as it also hid, I guess they all like hiding 

Might get some more pleco's at a later stage (they are peppermint pleco's)

Here are some pictures of them getting used to the water though:
http://imgur.com/orKGO0X
http://imgur.com/PVysXqa
http://imgur.com/ebFFEXI


----------

